# Needle Flexor Tenotomy of Toe



## clbarry8033 (Feb 3, 2017)

How would you code a flexor tenotomy done with an 18-gauge needle?  I have included the procedure note.  I was thinking the unlisted code since no incision was done, or 28010/52.

5 mL of 1% lidocaine plain was utilized to anesthetize the toe.  After anesthesia, an 18-gauge needle was utilized to make a stab incision in the plantar aspect of the left 3rd toe at the proximal interphalangeal joint.  The extensor tendon was cut with the needle.  The incision was then covered with 2x2 gauze and Coban.  A crest pad was applied to the left 3rd toe.  Patient was instructed to wear the postoperative shoe at all times.  She will follow up in 1 week.

Thank you!

Chelsea Barry CPC, CEMC


----------



## clbarry8033 (Feb 8, 2017)

Please! Anyone?


----------



## zdapollo (Jun 30, 2022)

Bummer....I am looking for this now and no one replied in 5 years haha. Outlook is grim.


----------

